# How to connect Samsung LCD TV to my Personal computer



## prathamtawde (Jul 29, 2008)

Dear Friend!!
Greetings!!

I recently bought a Samsung LCD Television and I already owe a Quad Core Personal Computer with Graphics card.
I want to connect my LCD TV to my personal computer.
Can you please help me out..how do I do that??
and what all accessories do I need to connect both of them??

Please friends, help me out..
You can mail me your replies at prathamesh.tawde@gmail.com

Thanks & Regards,
Prathamesh Tawde


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2008)

try to get something like this: *www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/353560-REG/Optoma_Technology_BC_DICRXX02_DVi_to_RCA_Cable.html

DVI to RCA connector.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 29, 2008)

if your TV & Graphics card have HDMI port, then get a HDMI cable  & connet them. simple


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 29, 2008)

I am too going to buy a SAMSUNG LCD TV.

I Have Intel 946GZis Chipset But I Don't Have A Graphic Card.

Will This Chipset Support The TV.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a Samsung Bordeaux 26inch LCD TV and use it as my Display. I have a Asus EN7600GT GPU and with it I got 2 DVI to VGA converter dongles. I use one of it to route the DVI output of GPU to VGA input at the back of the screen.
*CAUTION* DO NOT use HDMI cable to cconnect your PC to your Screen. It has been explicitly mentioned in the TV's manual. Also take my personal advice and if you can spend on a 19-22 inch LCD Monitor, better do that because:


The initial setup to connect PC and TV together is a case of Hit-and-Trial.
After a year of usage you'll, as I have, notice Ghosting.
Its nice for movies and text but Gaming is a bit of problem because of the resolution.
The operable Res. for LCD TV as a screen are:


800x600
960x600
1024x768
1152x864
1280x768
1360x768
I repeat,NO Intermediate resolution is supported which includes 1280x720,1280x800,1280x960 and 1280x1024.
Lastly when I tried to install Ubuntu 7.10 on my PC, it failed to install mainly due to display issues, although now OpenSUSE is working fine on it but here too, the max possible res is 1024x768 as there is no option of 1360x768 and the screen itself is not listed in the supported screen options.



Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> I am too going to buy a SAMSUNG LCD TV.
> 
> I Have Intel 946GZis Chipset But I Don't Have A Graphic Card.
> 
> Will This Chipset Support The TV.


Using the VGA cable you will be able to run the PC and use the screen as monitor but max. res would be limited to 1024x768.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 29, 2008)

i have a HP laptop with HDMI port, & a 42" LCD TV with HDMI.

the max. supported resl. by TV is 1024x768

i  finished Crysis on TV,  little bit of GriD, GTA,...

movies playeed thru laptop look great on this TV.

is you use HDMI, then its only for video. for audio, connect the HT/spkrs thru tat cables....


----------



## acewin (Jul 30, 2008)

through dvi or hdmi port if your TV got them, otherwise as suggested you would need to buy a connector


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 30, 2008)

Before making the decision to connect the PC and screen through HDMI do check the manual of TV whether it is supported or not.


----------



## prathamtawde (Aug 1, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Before making the decision to connect the PC and screen through HDMI do check the manual of TV whether it is supported or not.


My LCD TV has HDMI, VGA port (similar to one behind Cabinet where we connect Monitor) and many other  and the TV setup has something called "Source" and values in that option are "Cable", "HDMI", "Gaming Console" and "PC".

So, I think it do support PC also.
and resolution is something around 1360 X something...not excatly remember it right now!!

Can anyone post a image of the cable??
like how exactly it looks and the cost??


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 1, 2008)

Check my setup's image from the link given in my siggy. I'm repeating myself so that you don't make the stupid mistake of connecting your LCD TV to PC through HDMI cable. It has been explicitly mentioned to not to use HDMI interface for connection with PC. Your screen supports max res. of 1360x768 just like mine so if you have a GPU then DVI-to-VGA adapter is neede otherwise you can simply connect the screen using plain VGA cable. When you connect both using VGa cable just press "PC" button on your TV's Remote Control and it should work(its a case of Hit-n-Trial). if it doesn't works in the first time don't worry, it will after one or two tries. In case you connect using Motherboard's VGA output then the resolution you'll get at max. would be 1024x768(945 and 965 GMA 950 Drivers). To get 1360x768 you'll need a GPU capable of such res. output or a piece of Software called PowerStrip. Do refer to the suported res. mentiond by me earlier.
Check this link too:*www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/how-to-connect-your-laptoppccomputer-to-your-tv/
for further queries do reply back.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 1, 2008)

^why no HDMI for pc???


> 4. HDMI - Using HDMI will give you the best quality by far. No computers that I know of yet have HDMI ports, but you can get a DVI to HDMI cable to connect it to your HDTV. HDMI is compatible with DVI.


frm your link ( *www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/how-to-connect-your-laptoppccomputer-to-your-tv/ )

my laptop has HDMI port, so for me thats the only option.
btw more & more gfx. now come with HDMI port.

btw, ihav gamed for hours at a strecth on TV thru laptop, so far no problems faced.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it has something to do with the extra channels being carried by the cable and the noise associated with it. Besides it has been explicitly written in the LCD TV's manual to "Not to use HDMI cable for connecting PC to TV". I say "Better safe than Sorry". if you really want to mess up a 25K LCD TV, go ahead by all means and tell us what happens.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 1, 2008)

nothing like taht on my TV's manual.

maybe differs manufacturer to manufacturer


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 1, 2008)

The guy who made the thread has explicitly said"Samsung LCD TV" and since mine too is Samsung so I'm saying from a personal experience of 1 year with such TV. BTW check out my rig's pic and u'll see.


----------



## prathamtawde (Aug 1, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> The guy who made the thread has explicitly said"Samsung LCD TV" and since mine too is Samsung so I'm saying from a personal experience of 1 year with such TV. BTW check out my rig's pic and u'll see.



Thanks!! "Plasma_Snake" for the piece of advice, i really don't wish to blow up my LCD TV so soon nor latter....
I shall surely seek for "DVI to VGA" cable for my PC to LCD connection and yes, i do have a GPU.
Can you tell me the cost of the cord so that i don't get fooled up by the sellers and from where do i buy it (any recommendation) ??
And do i need a separate cord for audio connection??

Please keep supporting me with your advice.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 1, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> The guy who made the thread has explicitly said"Samsung LCD TV" and since mine too is Samsung so I'm saying from a personal experience of 1 year with such TV. BTW check out my rig's pic and u'll see.


mine's a LG
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/831/crysiszz4zx1.th.jpg*img132.imageshack.us/img132/5738/dsc06214kt5mz5.th.jpg


----------



## acewin (Aug 1, 2008)

ok I just am adding to it, because I bought a S-video to RCA cable.
TO connect laptop to Sony Wega models, which is CRT, ther is no DVI port in it.

Is the PS/2 port where we generally connect mouse, a S-video port.
I tried to plug in the cable but could not get the TV recognize the display from my laptop


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 2, 2008)

OK let me rest all your souls to peace, starting with Pratham
@PrathamTawde
I got 2 DVI-to-VGA converter dongle with my GPU,7600GT. If you have already got 'em that's fine,otherwise in the market it'll cost around 50-100 bucks. For VGA cable I bought a standard VGA cord,2m in length for 150 bucks from Nehru Place(I do most of my PC shopping there). I've got a spare DVI-to-VGA dongle, if you want it just PM me. As far as Audio is concerned,don't you have speakers? If you do want Audio output too, to be delivered by your LCD's speakers use a 3.5mm male-to-male cable. Check the Owner's Instruction manual given with the TV or you can find your TV's manual here: *www.retrevo.com/samples/Samsung-TV-manuals.html
Also below are the links for:
Back Panel connection-
*i15.photobucket.com/albums/a359/zoossh/TV.jpg
3.5mm male-to-male Cable-
*www.daydeal.com/files/images5/3-5mm_mtomcable.jpg
I think this should solve all your troubles.
Now to you s18000rpm!
Tell me, do you get audio too when you connect the screen and your laptop using HDMI cable? In my Samsung LCD Tv's manual it is written that "Do not attempt to connect the HDMI/DVI connector to PC or Laptop Graphics card as this will result in a blank screen being displayed". 
Finally the ace
In case of CRT's, the max res. one gets is 1024x768(I tried it too). If you are using the S-Video to RCA conveter pins and want to connect the TV to the laptop then first you'll need 3 individual RCA male-to-male pins as generally the S-Video to RCA conveter has S-Video male type and 3 RCA(Red,Green,Blue) female type.This is the case if you are talking about this type of conveter:*farm1.static.flickr.com/150/416413961_3592ddbc05.jpg?v=0
If your cable is of this type:*img.alibaba.com/photo/205216880/7_Pin_S_Video_to_RCA_AC_Cable_Adapter_Converter.jpg
then all you gotta do is get youself single RCA male-to-male pin and connect it in AV Input's Video In, Simple 
As always I'm here to help and answer your queries.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> .
> Now to you s18000rpm!
> Tell me, do you get audio too when you connect the screen and your laptop using HDMI cable? In my Samsung LCD Tv's manual it is written that "Do not attempt to connect the HDMI/DVI connector to PC or Laptop Graphics card as this will result in a blank screen being displayed".



i thought HDMI is video ONLY.
coz basically i use that HDMI to connect Sony HT to TV, i have to connect the audio cables separately (on HT & laptop too).
about the screen, well the laptop has nvidia 8600gs m gfx. card, wen i conncet the TV, it shows a menu, where i can select TV/monitor..., resnl...

i configd. my laptop as such that, when i conncet the TV (HDMI), laptop display turns Off.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 2, 2008)

No my young Padwan, HDMI's best quality is to be able to carry 15 Uncompressed channels together over a single link. 8 channels are for Uncompressed Digital Audio(7.1, if you may,24-bit) and remaining 7 channels for Digital Video content often Protected via HDCP. The throughput of the cable is 8.16Gbps. Check the Wiki for more info.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2008)

well, neither sony ht nor laptop giv audio o/p when connected to tv via hdmi. thats what made me think hdmi=video 

will have to check tv/ht control panel wen i go to home


----------



## prathamtawde (Aug 7, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> OK let me rest all your souls to peace, starting with Pratham
> @PrathamTawde
> I got 2 DVI-to-VGA converter dongle with my GPU,7600GT. If you have already got 'em that's fine,otherwise in the market it'll cost around 50-100 bucks. For VGA cable I bought a standard VGA cord,2m in length for 150 bucks from Nehru Place(I do most of my PC shopping there). I've got a spare DVI-to-VGA dongle, if you want it just PM me. As far as Audio is concerned,don't you have speakers? If you do want Audio output too, to be delivered by your LCD's speakers use a 3.5mm male-to-male cable. Check the Owner's Instruction manual given with the TV or you can find your TV's manual here: *www.retrevo.com/samples/Samsung-TV-manuals.html
> Also below are the links for:
> ...



Thanks!! Plasma Snake for your precious help!!
Small Query: You have provided the TV. jpg picture but in that picture can you tell me what is 1,2,3,4....
Thanks would be very help full

Sorry for the trouble!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 7, 2008)

Here goes-


Composite AV Port, 3 wires Red,White for Audio, Yellow for Video.
RCA Stereo Audio Out, 2cables Red and White
RCA Audio Input if using HDMI cable with a DVI source.
Local Antenna input, Cable or Doordarshan
     7. PC Input using VGA cable and Audio through 3.5mm Jack
     8. LCD Service Port, 3.5mm Jack
     9. Component AV Input, 5 Cables with RCA connectors, RGB connectors for Video and Red and White for Audio.
     10. Kensington Lock slot 
Although 5&6 are missing from the picture because they are side panel jack's number but if you want I can tell that too. 5 is S-Video and Composite Video slot number and 6 is Side Earphone jack number. BTW in actual LA26R7, the Component Input jacks are present above Composite input jack and the Composite input jack is accompanied with a S-Video jack.


----------



## prathamtawde (Nov 13, 2008)

Friends!!

I have bought VGA to VGA Cable....
Then, I connected one end of VGA cable to Graphics card through DVI Convertor.
and the other end to LCD TV but my LCD is not detecting the Source.

Please Help


----------

